# Money Muscle



## erik (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, I've heard the term, "Money Muscle" for the best part of a pork shoulder. So, where is this at and how do I get to it?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

I saw Myron Mixon talk about the money muscle on one of the talk shows he was on.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a link that explains it well:

http://www.bbqsuccess.com/pulled-pork/


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just checking that link out.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 23, 2010)

That was a good read and educational to me ty


----------



## erik (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahhh, thanks for the link!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

So the money muscle is just that little chunk of meat at the end of a butt ha. Interesting.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

Exactly . That is why they all cook 4 butts at each comp?


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 23, 2010)

And why you hear about some folks being pretty particular when buying their pork butts (some even have butchers prepare them).


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a question I have been meaning to ask!

Tuffy talked about it quite a bit as well. I looks like they pull most the pork, and then cut slices of the money muscle and include both in their turn-in box.

Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

man, i have found those before and i had no idea what they were but when i did.......everything stops and i enjoy a "moment of luxury". it is findings like those in the culinary world that are unmached by any other experiance!


----------



## stevek142 (Mar 24, 2016)

My money muscle has been turning to mush because it's overcooked. It's overcooked because I go for 195 degrees on my butt and the money muscle should only go to 180. How to I keep the muscle form turning to muscle. Should I protect it with foil?


----------



## lemans (Aug 3, 2016)

Make two butts


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2016)

That's what they do in comps.

One for pulling, one for the money muscle for slicing.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (May 20, 2019)

stevek142 said:


> My money muscle has been turning to mush because it's overcooked. It's overcooked because I go for 195 degrees on my butt and the money muscle should only go to 180. How to I keep the muscle form turning to muscle. Should I protect it with foil?


If you're not competing, just cut it off the butt when it gets to about 188°
Competitors will partially seperate the "money muscle" from the butt so they can rub it up...
I dont know how they keep it from over cooking but I just probe it separately and slice it the rest of the way off when done, wrap it loosely in foil and hold it till the rest of the butt is done... it is definetly worth the little bit of extra effort...it really only takes an extra couple minutes.
Walt


----------

